# [OT] Opinioni su linux da parte del fondatore di OpenBSD

## RexRocker

```
[url]http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=53540&r=PI[/url]
```

Ma questa non è la stessa persona che tu tux jurnal in una intervista ha detto che non conosce Linux. Mi domando ora come abbia fatto a informarsi e conoscere a fondo il sistema per dire tutto questo.

Mah.... sinceramente queste cose mi lasciano perplesso 

Ciao 

Rex

----------

## IlGab

E' una rosicata perchè OpenBSD non prende così tanto piede e HP non li sponsorizza  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

Ma che tristezza... l'altra intervista faceva piangere, questa fa anche incazzare

[EDIT] s/innervosire/incazzare

----------

## X-Drum

:mondezza: :trash: :/dev/null:

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

mi sono appena letto tutti i commenti sul loro forum, dove è scattata anche una guerra di religione su gentoo..

molto divertente, ma completamente inutile, le solite cose, i soliti commenti di chi usa debian, o slack o gentoo.... la solita minestrina riscaldata...

----------

## X-Drum

il forum di PI come altri in italia è da scartare a pie' pari imho

solo trolleggio politico-religioso-fondamentalista.

PI resta una buona fonte cmq

----------

## Josuke

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> E' una rosicata perchè OpenBSD non prende così tanto piede e HP non li sponsorizza 

 

quoto..l'invidia fa brutti scherzi  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> Ma questa non è la stessa persona che tu tux jurnal in una intervista ha detto che non conosce Linux. Mi domando ora come abbia fatto a informarsi e conoscere a fondo il sistema per dire tutto questo.

 

Si é abbastanza strano, anche perché normalmente Theo de Raadt non parla a vanvera.

Peraltro mi sembra strano anche il discorso dei finanziamenti che avete paventato visto che (almeno in passato) non ha mai dato particolare interesse alla cosa. Più probabile che alcuni dei suoi "clienti" abbiano deciso di abbandonare OBSD per Linux e questo non gli sia piaciuto.

P.S. Sarebbe meglio cambiare il titolo del topic con qualcosa di più significativo.

Magari prima che qualcuno apra un topic "Sentite cosa dice il fondatore di OBSD"   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si é abbastanza strano, anche perché normalmente Theo de Raadt non parla a vanvera.

 

randomaze, ma hai letto l'intervista precedente dove affermava di non aver mai usato nessun altro sistema operativo oltre a OBSD negli ultimi 10 anni? i sembra un "parlare dicendo cose veritiere e/o sensate"?

Onestamente, io penso di no!

----------

## thewally

 *Josuke wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   E' una rosicata perchè OpenBSD non prende così tanto piede e HP non li sponsorizza  
> 
> quoto..l'invidia fa brutti scherzi 

 

RI-QUOTO ... l'invidia fa fare bruttissimi scherzi...  :Laughing: 

----------

## RexRocker

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Sarebbe meglio cambiare il titolo del topic con qualcosa di più significativo.
> 
> Magari prima che qualcuno apra un topic "Sentite cosa dice il fondatore di OBSD"  

 

Hai ragione, provvedo subito  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## SilverXXX

Ha un pò esagerato, ma fondamentalmente ha detto una parte di verità. Le prime versioni di linux sono state tirate su in fretta e furia (dato che hurd non usciva), e anche adesso molti dicono che il kernel linux sia parecchio "spaghetti code"  :Very Happy:  (anche se ci sono stati molti miglioramenti, imho).

E cmq unix in generale (quindi anche i bsd) si portano dietro un mare di spazzatura dei tempi che furono (X, uno su tutti, ma anche il fatto che non ci sia un sistema audio unificato come dio comanda).

----------

## Cazzantonio

Beh... ma chi se ne frega?

Ognuno è libero di avere le proprie idee... mica si sta discutendo di politica e/o cose serie.... si sta parlando di sistemi operativi... (ce ne sono tanti e ognuno usi quello che vuole...)

se a lui linux non piace sono affaracci suoi... a me piace e lo uso  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> randomaze, ma hai letto l'intervista precedente dove affermava di non aver mai usato nessun altro sistema operativo oltre a OBSD negli ultimi 10 anni? i sembra un "parlare dicendo cose veritiere e/o sensate"?

 

Se consideri che si tratta di un fondamentalista non vedo nulla di strano nelle affermazioni.

Che poi per un "non-fondamentalista" appaiano sensate é un'altro discorso. In ogni caso quello che intendevo é proprio il fatto che, conoscendo la persona, mi suona strano che avendo dichiarato di non aver mai usato linux si sbilanci in giudizi così definitivi, peraltro senza motivazioni apparenti.

D'altro canto é vero che la frase "funziona per miracolo" dal punto di vista di un coder si può espandere con "mi hanno detto che funziona ma dopo aver visto il sorgente mi sembra un miracolo che funzioni veramente". Frase, IMHO, altamente opinabile ma legittima (considerando anche che stiamo parlando di una persona abbastanza piena di se...)

P.S. Anche Tanenbaum  aveva lo stesso atteggiamento nel 1991, attenzione a non ricadere nello stesso flame.

----------

## Raffo

a dir la verità mi ha divertito tantissimo, specialmente l'ultima frase  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> P.S. Anche Tanenbaum  aveva lo stesso atteggiamento nel 1991, attenzione a non ricadere nello stesso flame.

 

si lol è vero!!!!

non avrebbe scommesso 1 (che ai tempi cmq nn esisteva) sul linux

inteso come kernel

----------

## SilverXXX

Se è per quello, era convinto che gli x86 sarebbero morti in breve tempo  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Se è per quello, era convinto che gli x86 sarebbero morti in breve tempo 

 beh... credo che questa sia un'affermazione vera per tutte quelle persone che utilizzavano che non lo utilizzavano. dopotutto (per quel poco che ne so a livello scolastico) li hanno sempre presi come dei rattoppi ambulanti con aggiunte di volta in volta meno utili e con un numero di istruzioni impressionante, soprattutto pensando al fatto che la maggior parte non sono mai utilizzate perchè considerate troppo lente.

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se consideri che si tratta di un fondamentalista non vedo nulla di strano nelle affermazioni.

 

Ok, io non mi ritengo un fondamentalista e mi sembra di vedere le cose in un altro modo  :Wink: 

----------

## RenfildDust

A me questo articolo mi ha preoccupato, alla fine è pur sempre una persona di una certa competenza. Bisogna vedere su la sua è un'opinione o un dato di fatto.. 

Ottimo comunque il paragone con Tanenbaun, lui è un grande informatico (i suoi libri sono uno spasso), ma effettivamente qualcuna non l'ha azzeccata neanche lui. Chi lo ha mai sentito questo Merced che doveva sostituire l'x86 prima ancora che uscisse il PIII?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## silian87

Ragazzi... queste affermazioni, seppur esagerate, mi hanno fatto venire in mente vecchi dubbi.... effettivamente... il modello di sviluppo di linux puo' funzionare come si deve (intendo con buon codice ordinato, non solo che vada e basta, ?

Dalla'lto (torvalds&co) controllano bene il tutto? riformattano il codice, levano partidi codice che puo' essere riassunto in meno?

Insomma... se fosse cosi' non ci sarebbero problemi.. ma se invece prendono, provano e se va bene, se no amen, ed il codice non e' omogeneo... allora non saprei.

Francamente la mia idea di sviluppo e' una via di mezzo... e' un gruppo molto ristretto di programmatori che lavorano, e della gente che dall'esterno collabora con loro attraverso comunita'... pero' sono sempre i programmatori principalei che accettano le idee e le implementano.

 :Confused: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh, io direi che in parte potrebbe anche avere ragione. soprattutto quando dice che OpenBsd è vero UNIX. qui poco ci scappa... in ogni caso ci sono alcune cose che possono far pensare, tipo tutto quello che il kernel 2.6 sta portando, di sicuro è cambiato il percorso di sviluppo del kernel e non esiste più un vero e proprio ramo "di sviluppo". diciamo gli mm e tutta la serie 2.6.12, però in generale è diverso a quando c'era la scelta tra 2.4 e 2.5. altra cosa da dire è che  in quest'ultimo periodo abbiamo visto la nascita di tantissime applicazioni di uso desktop che vanno un po a cozzare con quello che era il progetto originario, ovvero un os utilizzabile proficuamente su dei server; basti vedere tutto quello che riguarda il "modding" i torsmo, le gdesklets, il progetto utopia... tutte cose che vanno benissimo su un pc con utilizzo desktop, e tutte cose che non ci saranno mai (come X) su un server.

detto tutto questo: sono contento che si stia sviluppando del software per l'utilizzo privato in maniera più consistente. di sicuro questa è una fase di transizione con del codice poco maturo. però a me va bene così.

----------

## wildancer

Che la cosa sia di spinta alla comunità, cerchiamo di migliorarlo il notro bel sistema operativo... e comunque non è colpa nostra se come prima distro questo ha usato limewire o mandrake o quella schifeza di fedora core 4! Brutta copia di windows.. si beh certo! infatti stiamo per ereditare uno degli aspetti che odiavamo piu di win: il monopolio del desktop  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> ... e comunque non è colpa nostra se come prima distro questo ha usato limewire o mandrake o quella schifeza di fedora core 4!

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ma che dici?! o_0

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *wildancer wrote:*   ... e comunque non è colpa nostra se come prima distro questo ha usato limewire o mandrake o quella schifeza di fedora core 4! 
> 
>    
> 
> Ma che dici?! o_0

 

"questo" ,anche se si atteggia in malo modo nei confronti di linux,

-ha delle notevoli conoscenze in campo imformatico

-non è un nabbo che prova linux e se nn gli parte kde rosika

-quando si riferisce a linux penso se la "prenda" con il kernel piu' che altro

non con una piu' distro (che sarebbe poi prendersela con il sistema Gnu/Linux)

ok, questo nn giustifica l'arroganza con cui ha sparato a zero su Linux

ma credo che sappia il fatto suo (in campo informatico)

per il resto che rosiki pure,

abbiamo appurato che il modo con cui linux

viene sviluppato esula dalla sua comprensione paragonato

ad i criteri adottati in "casa *Bsd"...de gustibus

----------

## bld

Secondo me dice tante cose insensate e non e' ne anche a prima volta. Dirrei che e' un personaggio abbastanza noto per il suo carattere e per le affermazione grossolane. Se no ha mai usato/installato/visto linux allora come puo esprimere opinioni? Dato che openbsd ha messo il support SMP un attimino dopo linux e funziona MOLTO peggio dirrei che affezionarsi alla qualita del codice e' una scelta forzata. Dato che tutte le cose importante sono state importate da NetBSD eccetto W^X forse. Anche W^X se vogliamo dirla tutta e' nato dopo che spender ha presentato PAX .. strana coincidenza!! Ti viene un idea dopo che uno ha presentato una simile e non gli dai ne anche credito.. cmq. boh.

Poi.. qualcuno mi spiegare quale e' la differezna di un "UNIX clone" ed un "Real UNIX" ? Non voglio comenti sulla storia, o sulla derivanza, in termini sostanziali.. cosa cambia?

----------

## jikko

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> limewire o mandrake o quella schifeza di fedora core 4! Brutta copia di windows...........

 

pregherei di evitare simili congetture e cattiverie gratuite, il tutto per una pacifica convivenza.

graz.

----------

## randomaze

Ho letto l'articolo inglese e, in effetti, a parte alcune frasi dispregiative abbastanza gratuite mi sembra che le critiche siano orientate prevalentemente verso il modello di sviluppo più che sulle funzionalità: "Noi 60 riusciamo a produrre codice di qualità mentre loro sono centinaia e fanno un macello producendo codice inguardabile".

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> in ogni caso ci sono alcune cose che possono far pensare, tipo tutto quello che il kernel 2.6 sta portando, di sicuro è cambiato il percorso di sviluppo del kernel e non esiste più un vero e proprio ramo "di sviluppo".

 

Come ho detto più volte a me l'attuale gestione non piace. Forse sbaglio io o forse no, certo é che se stanno sperimentando nuovi meccanismi di sviluppo presumibilmente anche il modello di sviluppo a bazaar decantato da Raymond ha bisogno di qualche sgrossatura, e su questo potrebbe quindi aver  ragione de Raadt.

Certo anche le migliori ragioni perdono importanza se vengono dette in quel modo.

----------

## fat_penguin

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ho letto l'articolo inglese e, in effetti, a parte alcune frasi dispregiative abbastanza gratuite mi sembra che le critiche siano orientate prevalentemente verso il modello di sviluppo più che sulle funzionalità: "Noi 60 riusciamo a produrre codice di qualità mentre loro sono centinaia e fanno un macello producendo codice inguardabile".
> 
>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   in ogni caso ci sono alcune cose che possono far pensare, tipo tutto quello che il kernel 2.6 sta portando, di sicuro è cambiato il percorso di sviluppo del kernel e non esiste più un vero e proprio ramo "di sviluppo". 
> 
> Come ho detto più volte a me l'attuale gestione non piace. Forse sbaglio io o forse no, certo é che se stanno sperimentando nuovi meccanismi di sviluppo presumibilmente anche il modello di sviluppo a bazaar decantato da Raymond ha bisogno di qualche sgrossatura, e su questo potrebbe quindi aver  ragione de Raadt.
> ...

 

quoto!

... effettivamente per essere in 60, con OpenBSD stanno facendo un buon lavoro ...

... ed effettivamente non buttano fuori release per poi correggerle con mille patch ...

... al di la della forma varrebbe forse la pena farsi un esamino di coscienza ...

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## GianX

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Beh... ma chi se ne frega?
> 
> 

 

quoto in pieno, e poi queste cose non fanno altro che danneggiare il mondo open source 

come dico io finche' ci scorniamo tra noi Micro$oft gode  :Wink: 

in piu' aggiungo, visto che sono pure utente FreeBSD che ognuno dei due ha pregi e difetti,

ma a parte la qualita' tecnica dei due s.o....la comunita' gentoo e' la #1 !

----------

## teknux

premesso che non amo affatto la personalità di De Raadt e del suo team (troppo spocchiosi e pieni di se per convivere col resto del mondo), pur ammettendo le loro doti informatiche, è sufficente far luce su qualche punto:

1 - tutti sanno che più cose ci sono, maggiore è la possibilità di introdurre errori. è banale...

2 - puoi masturbarti sulla "bellezza" del codice, posso pure starci, fatto sta che sui benchmark delle prestazioni (almeno di rete) linux batte OpenBSD, anzi è l'ultimo della lista tra i vari *bsd e kernel linux (purtroppo non ritrovo la fonte  :Razz: ), il supporto hardware/software è ai minimi termini rispetto ai fratelli.

3 - basandomi sul punto 2, capirei certi ragionamenti se provenissero dal team di NetBSD che hanno un codice/design decisamente migliore (compilare il medesimo codice su N architetture differenti è magistrale!) , prestazioni che battono openbsd e linux messi assieme, e sono aperti all'inserimento di nuove features (lentamente, con cautela, ma lo fanno). eppure il team di netbsd non va a rompere le palle attaccando gli altri sistemi, rimane umile...

4 - openbsd è ottimo per al massimo un paio di scopi: firewall e vpn (qualcuno dirà: hai detto cazzi...!) per tutto il resto deve fare ancora un bel po' di strada, forse provare linux e riprendere qualche idea non gli farebbe male  :Wink: 

non ho intenzione di alzare flames o dire "questo è meglio di quello" etc... lo sviluppo di linux sta prendendo una piega che non piace neanche a me (troppe cose, poco testing, etc..) tuttavia certe affermazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano. se il team di openbsd avesse un po' meno spocchia e pensasse a fare meglio il proprio lavoro ne guadagnerebbero tutti, così magari anche qualche grosso vendor potrà degnarli di un po' di attenzione

my 2 cents,

tek

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> il forum di PI come altri in italia è da scartare a pie' pari imho
> 
> solo trolleggio politico-religioso-fondamentalista.

 

condivido

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> PI resta una buona fonte cmq

 

non condivido

PI, al pari di tutte le riviste di informatica (o che si spacciano per tali) spesso spaccia notizie molto approssimative (se non altro non sono false) che hanno effetti non proprio gradevoli.

un toccasana è arrivato dal fallimento di Jackson Libri Italia... aspetto con ansia che tocchi anche a PI e IDG

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> E' una rosicata perchè OpenBSD non prende così tanto piede e HP non li sponsorizza 

 

c'è anche da dire che OpenBSD fatica a decollare perché oscurato dallo stesso FreeBSD.

inoltre ha due forti handicap: è più difficile da usare/configurare, e manca di software. se devo installare OpenBSD per poi usare i ports, perdo tutti i vantaggi e a questo punto tanto vale mettere su direttamente FreeBSD.

c'è poi un'altra cosa da dire: il software distribuito con licenza BSD è pressoché sconosciuto. i tool GNU sono più diffusi, ma non per nulla: perché più funzionali e meglio realizzati. QUESTO è il grosso problema che un bel giorno, in casa BSD, dovranno decidersi a risolvere

----------

## rota

 *Quote:*   

> ma....io rimango della miaa ideea che tutti usano linux...anche zio bill lo usa...senno non avrebbe sensso che loro lo odiano cosi tanto....

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bisongna conoscere il nemico per poterlo distruggere.....

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Tanto per sapere, visto che parliamo di bsd, che differenze ci sono tra i tre principali (net, free e open)?

----------

## Onip

un po di voce anche all' altra campana. Non c'è molto, è vero, ma si può comprendere la diversa (e migliore, IMHO) apertura mentale di Linus

----------

## federico

Ma va questa e' gente che parla per dare aria alla bocca. Si sono resi conto che il loro unix e' un os che e' e rimarra' per smanettoni e che nessuno gli dara' mai piu' di tanto credito...

Dovrebbero stare zitti e dare da mangiare ai pesci palla nell'acquario.

http://os.newsforge.com/os/05/06/09/2132233.shtml?tid=152&tid=8&tid=2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  NF: The BSDs are still considered by some to be more technically correct than the Linux kernel. Linus Torvalds has said in the past that it's not all about technology. Do you think the BSD project you work on is better technically for some or all uses than GNU/Linux (in general)?
> 
> Theo de Raadt: I don't know. I have never run Linux.

 

----------

## lavish

 *Onip wrote:*   

> un po di voce anche all' altra campana. Non c'è molto, è vero, ma si può comprendere la diversa (e migliore, IMHO) apertura mentale di Linus

 

 *Torvalds wrote:*   

> Which mindset is right? Mine, of course. People who disagree with me are by definition crazy. (Until I change my mind, when they can suddenly become upstanding citizens. I'm flexible, and not black-and-white.)

 

ehehe   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## neon

 *Quote:*   

> "Linux has never been about quality. There are so many parts of the system that are just these cheap little hacks, and it happens to run.

 

Concordo pienamente... ed e' proprio per questo che lo uso.

Ho provato OpenBSD sul pbook per qualche tempo e devo dire che non e' male, sono rimasto colpito soprattutto dalle man pages (sono scritte veramente bene).

Perche' sono tornato a linux? proprio per quei piccoli hack che il signor de Raadt critica tanto...

Vi faccio un esempio: a quanto pare non esiste il supporto per la tastiera italiana (ADB) e l'unico modo per modificare i keycodes e' scaricare il sorgente del sistema operativo (o almeno della parte interessata) e RICOMPILARE il programma che gestisce la tastiera sostituendo i codici dei tasti... insomma e' una follia :O

Con gentoo apro un file di config e cambio il codice, niente di piu' e' un piccolo hack che mi permette di utilizzare i tasti della apple. Come questo piccolo hack ce ne sono altri milioni (ad esempio una patch per il suono) che sicuramente mi fanno moolto comodo... insomma secondo me linux vince per questo  :Wink: 

EDIT: Chi non ha mai usato una patch che non era nel vanilla (quindi presunta instabile) per avere il supporto della periferica X o ottenere la feature Y scagli la prima pietra  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *neon wrote:*   

> Con gentoo apro un file di config e cambio il codice, niente di piu' e' un piccolo hack che mi permette di utilizzare i tasti della apple. Come questo piccolo hack ce ne sono altri milioni che ora non ricordo ma che sicuramente mi fanno moolto comodo... insomma secondo me linux vince per questo 

 

Questo figuro li chiama hack, difatti si tratta di praticita' di utilizzo; imho bsd non ha grandi possibilita' di successo in ambiente desktop (ma probabilmente neanche vogliono averla questa possibilita', si accontentano della loro nicchia di appassionati)

----------

## wildancer

[IMHO]

@X-drum: difendere un estremista che si sente figo solo perché il suo sistema opertivo è scritto con codice piu ordinato rispetto al kernel linux mi sembra una stupidagine: ok, il kernel dalla nuova versione, la 2.6, viene rilasciato piu velocemente e si sta perdendo un pochino di vista la correttezza del codice, escono piu bug, ma non bisogna scordare che cio accade a casusa dell'immenso passo avanti in ambito compatibilità hardware... Che fatica fa su OBS a produrre un "Bel" kernel se lo sviluppano solo loro... E' il solito Flame di sempre, una guerra santa che non porta da nessuna parte, dato che sono due approcci diversi, ma se permetti quando si sputano sentenze mi sento di rispondere... Ho provato i BSD, rispetto lo sforzo immenzo in ambito di compatibilità di netBSD, mi piace anche parechio, ma cristo il software deve funzionare! La chiarezza serve solo a rendere possibile la cooperazione quindi fin quando i developer si capiscono per me possono rilasciare anche codice oscurato... sai che carino swapfile.c a forma di pinguino... La domanda che mi guizza in testa è... chissà se ha un portatile l'amico, e chissà che sistema operativo a sopra... sicuramente OBSD, che già smadonni se i devi installare gnome, figurati per far funzionare le pcmcia... chissà come gli và bene il modem integrato, e sicurament anche lui come me non ha problemi col bluetooth... 

OpenBSD non ha software per uso desktop, può essere usato come server in alcuni casi, ma comunque invito a leggere i confronti che si trovano online, che vedono OBSD in netto svantaggio il piu delle volte, e aggiungo che IMHO è caduto anche il mito della sicurezza, da un po di tempo a questa parte! lasciando perdere le pach, lu sistema linux aggiornato che ha da invidiare a obsd? e pax soprattutto, secondo voi ha qualcosa in meno rispetto a w^x???

Mi scuso se ai vostri occhi ho trolleggiato ma sono inc****to nero dato che certe cose non fanno altro che male al software opensource, e aggiungo che non si sente affatto il bsogno di un SO mirato al server che abbia l'elasticità di mia nonna

[/IMHO]

----------

## randomaze

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> il kernel dalla nuova versione, la 2.6, viene rilasciato piu velocemente e si sta perdendo un pochino di vista la correttezza del codice, escono piu bug, ma non bisogna scordare che cio accade a casusa dell'immenso passo avanti in ambito compatibilità hardware...

 

E qui sta il punto. A molti piace questo passo in avanti invece per altri si tratta di qualcosa di inutile, sopratutto se il costo é quello di sacrificare parte del lavoro fatto finora.

Personalmente non credo che esista una verità assoluta in materia ma solo opinioni personali.

 *Quote:*   

> E' il solito Flame di sempre, una guerra santa che non porta da nessuna parte, dato che sono due approcci diversi, ma se permetti quando si sputano sentenze mi sento di rispondere...

 

Daccordo sul fatto che é il solito flame di sempre, completamente daccordo sul fatto che sono due approcci diversi e sul tuo diritto di rispondere.

Però il tuo richiesto "diritto di risposta" mi fa venire in mente che le critiche della gente Linux verso OBSD sono note da tempo, quelle della gente OBSD verso Linux sono venute fuori in questa intervista. Ora, non é che per caso i primi a trolleggiare sull'argomento Linux vs OBSD siamo stati noi utenti Linux e questa non é altro che la risposta di de Raadt alle varie critiche che gli vengono mosse dalla comunità Linux?

 *Quote:*   

> chissà se ha un portatile l'amico, e chissà che sistema operativo a sopra... sicuramente OBSD, che già smadonni se i devi installare gnome, figurati per far funzionare le pcmcia... chissà come gli và bene il modem integrato, e sicurament anche lui come me non ha problemi col bluetooth...

 

Tu pensi che Stallman sul suo portatile usi i driver proprietari della Connexant per il modem e i binari di nvidia per la scheda grafica?

----------

## SilverXXX

Lasciando stare i fondamentalisti (e quindi anche Stallman), penso che di solito, si cerchi di sfruttare l'hw che si ha. Non ho mai capito questa enorme avversione verso i driver closed (quando vano bene come quelli nvidia).

Per il resto sono d'accordo con randomaze, non esiste una verità assoluta. Magari (e io spero così) nelle release 2.8.x si avranno meno rivoluzioni e aggiunte, ma un maggiore "pulizia" del codice. Cmq è effetivamente molto probabile che il codice di OBSD (o qualunque altro bsd) sia più pulito rispetto a quello linux, data la loro politica di introduzione delle patch.

----------

## wildancer

@randomaze: effettivamente cio che dici è vero, ho sentito spesso commentacci gratuiti su OSD e sulle loro licenze da gente che non l'ha nemmeno letta, la BSD... Potrebbe essere uno sfogo, ma personalmente m'è sembrato esagerato. Senza contare che de Raadt ed il suo OSD devono fare i conti con un fenomeno particolare: l'antipatia per chi VUOLE rimanere 1337 e non per condizione ma per SCELTA. Infatti la loro comunità è durissima, piu di quanto possa sembrare all'inizio quella slack, con tutto che le mie prime 2 risposte in ambito kernel linux sono state rispettivamente RTBM e RTFM (Qualcuno ha mai provato a fare # man kernel? io si  :Very Happy: ).

Una domanda: ma il non essere un vero e proprio unix, che svantaggi porta? E' questo per la sua comunità la pecca piu grande di linux, solo che io non vedo dove sia il problema!

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Il mio parere personale è che l'intervista rilasciata da Theo de Raadt sia di cattivo gusto e di una totale mancanza di rispetto alla comunità che usa Linux.

Io uso NetBSD e Linux è trovo in ognuno delle peculiarità che li distingue in positivo e in negativo  ..... ma arrivare a dire che Linux è spazzatura che ne vuole di fantasia.  :Laughing: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Niente, ti pare che windows abbia di questi problemi  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, non penso ci siano dei guadagni, dato che i tre bsd principali hanno bisogno di un layer di compatibilità per mandare i programmi delgi altri. Nonostante siano veri unix (che penso significhi che aderisca in maniera fedele alle caratteristiche dei primi unix come chiamate di sistema, etc.)

----------

## X-Drum

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> [IMHO]
> 
> @X-drum: difendere un estremista che si sente figo....ecc ecc bla bla

 

Alt torna indietro e rileggiti il mio post:

non lo difendo , ne tantomeno condivido quanto da lui detto

dico solo che affermazioni come "ha usato mandrake e gli ha fatto schifo"

sono stupide dato che (anche se con un carattere di m****) è comunque

un uomo che ne sa a pacchi di IT di sistemi operativi ecc.

Cio' che ha detto è imho sbagliato (non sarei qui altrimenti) e arrogante,

ma devi ammettere che ha delle conoscenze, insomma non è newbie

tutto li

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>  ho sentito spesso commentacci gratuiti su OSD e sulle loro licenze da gente che non l'ha nemmeno letta, la BSD... Potrebbe essere uno sfogo, ma personalmente m'è sembrato esagerato.

 

Beh... c'e' una bella differenza tra criticare una licenza ed un OS (o un programma). Io ammiro molto il loro software per quantro poco l'abbia provato, e probabilmente e' piu' pulito di linux, ma la licenza BSD (si, anche quella senza il preamble che suddivide il copiright a varie persone, dopo la pressione fatta da stallman sul caso) io l'ho letta, e non mi e' piaciuta per niente, perche' mi da l'idea che io faccio tanto lavoro per poi farmelo "fregare" da qualcuno che lo fa solo rispettando la licenza,.... insomma... mi sembra troppo adatta per lavoretti del tipo "noi lavoriamo, voi ci vedete quanto bravi siamo, ci assumete e chiudete il codice". Per esempio opendarwin funziona cosi' (anche se nn chiudono tutto); sono gli stessi developer che non nascondono il fatto che lavorano la solo ed unicamente per farsi prendere dalla apple... ed infatti le loro comunita' ed il modo che hanno di trattarti e' pessimo...

Tutto questo per dire che io ad esempio ammiro il loro software ma non le loro licenze e le loro comunita', e questo mi basta come motivo di non utilizzo (anche se non escludo che provero' il tutto in futuro).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Si ï¿½ abbastanza strano, anche perchï¿½ normalmente Theo de Raadt non parla a vanvera. 
> 
> randomaze, ma hai letto l'intervista precedente dove affermava di non aver mai usato nessun altro sistema operativo oltre a OBSD negli ultimi 10 anni? i sembra un "parlare dicendo cose veritiere e/o sensate"?
> 
> Onestamente, io penso di no!

 

a Raadt non serve "installare e usare linux" per dare un giudizio, gli basta guardare il codice sorgente (ed Ã¨ quello che ha fatto), e anche se la sua intervista ha toni parecchio duri (e a mio parere inutili, avrei preferito una discussione + umana), in buona parte ha ragione: la qualitÃ  del codice di OBSD Ã¨ anni luce + avanti di Linux; ma Ã¨ giusto che sia cosi, OBSD non ha come scopo principale "l'usabilitÃ  e la massima compatibilitÃ  hardware" come invece lo Ã¨ per Linux, quindi Ã¨ ovvio che ci siano grosse diversitÃ  in merito. In linux per esempio Ã¨ + facile creare e gestire driver hardware rispetto a OBSD che proprio per le sue scelte estremiste in fatto di programmazione rallenta di parecchio lo sviluppo dei driver e del relativo supporto hardware; la stessa cosa vale anche per i software di linux, non solo per il kernel, ce sono molti che sono delle vere e proprie schifezze in fatto di codice sorgente (e non tiro fuori l'argomento dei trilioni di fork per non scatenare flames in merito,ma la dice lunga sulla serietÃ  di alcuni sviluppatori GPL).

Ma a parte tutto questo (che lascia il tempo che trova perchÃ¨ come qualcuno sosteneva, Ã¨ la solita minestrina riscaldata e la solita guerra di religione che non porta a nulla) trovo le sue argomentazioni "sensate" perchÃ¨ per giudicare un OS non serve necessariamente "installarlo e usarlo", ma anzi, Raadt va ben oltre questo approccio superciale perchÃ¨ giudica il codice sorgente  :Wink:  (infatti qualora sussistano anologie di funzionalitÃ  tra Linux e OBSD, quest'ultimo fa quello che deve fare in meno codice, in modo + sicuro, + efficiente e performante).

----------

## silian87

Ora dico una cosa... per favore ditemi se era circa cosi' per il 2.4 ed la serie di sviluppo 2.5...

Ma non sarebbe piu' sensato (e pulito) fare un ramo di sviluppo mantenuto come l'attuale 2.6 (anche in modo piu' alla c***o di cane  :Laughing:  ) in cui tutti mettono il loro contributo, e poi tutti i miglioramenti vengono guardati, migliorati, omologati nel codice (levando brutture varie) e vengono messi nel ramo stabile?

Era cosi' prima, o questo livello non ci e' mai raggiunto?

----------

## mambro

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ora dico una cosa... per favore ditemi se era circa cosi' per il 2.4 ed la serie di sviluppo 2.5...
> 
> Ma non sarebbe piu' sensato (e pulito) fare un ramo di sviluppo mantenuto come l'attuale 2.6 (anche in modo piu' alla c***o di cane  ) in cui tutti mettono il loro contributo, e poi tutti i miglioramenti vengono guardati, migliorati, omologati nel codice (levando brutture varie) e vengono messi nel ramo stabile?
> 
> Era cosi' prima, o questo livello non ci e' mai raggiunto?

 

Che io sappia adesso è così.. le patch arrivano, i vari manteiner le controllano e decidono se inserirle o no nel tree del kernel.. poi man mano escono le varie bk, le rc e le stabili..

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Che io sappia adesso è così.. le patch arrivano, i vari manteiner le controllano e decidono se inserirle o no nel tree del kernel.. poi man mano escono le varie bk, le rc e le stabili.

 

Si ma ora e' una cosa "pezzo per pezzo" io intendevo di fare un ramo di sviluppo... anche perche' adesso con queste sottoversioni sono troppo veloci IMHO.... non e' matematicamente possibile fare un buon testing (e per buon testing intendo su varie architetture) del kerenl rilasciato... io su ppc mi sto smadonnando.. perche' circa dal 2.6.9 in poi... hanno inziato a non funzionare parechcie robe.... il modulo usb dopo lo sleep... il burning dei cd... ora che hanno risolto crasha pbbuttuns (ultima versione...) dopo il resume.... 

Insomma... mi sembrano sviste...

Non voglio criticare il lavoro di tenti sviluppatori, che anzi ammiro, si sappia  :Wink: 

EDIT: Insomma... la serie di sviluppo doveva servire per fare tutto con piu' calma... sempre con diversi merging... pero' con piu' calma.

----------

## yardbird

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ora dico una cosa... per favore ditemi se era circa cosi' per il 2.4 ed la serie di sviluppo 2.5...
> 
> Ma non sarebbe piu' sensato (e pulito) fare un ramo di sviluppo mantenuto come l'attuale 2.6 (anche in modo piu' alla c***o di cane  ) in cui tutti mettono il loro contributo, e poi tutti i miglioramenti vengono guardati, migliorati, omologati nel codice (levando brutture varie) e vengono messi nel ramo stabile?
> 
> Era cosi' prima, o questo livello non ci e' mai raggiunto?

 

Sì, prima era proprio così. Questo modello di sviluppo è andato avanti fino al 2.4/2.5, ed è stato cambiato con la serie 2.6. Se cerchi in rete ci sono tonnellate di discussioni a riguardo, sicchè sarebbe inutile ripetere qui quanto è stato detto più e più volte. Ti dico solo che il motivo di questo cambiamento sono stati i problemi legati ad un ramo di sviluppo:

1) lungo ciclo di testing (il 2.4 è uscito ad esempio con un anno di ritardo rispetto a quanto preventivato inizialmente)

2) differenze via via sempre più massicce con il ramo stabile che rendevano molto difficile fare il porting da un ramo all'altro (con conseguente duplicazione dello sforzo per bugfixes, nuovi drivers, etc.)

3) problemi nel "chiudere" il ramo di sviluppo: gli sviluppatori tendevano a procastinare le modifiche fino all'ultimo momento, sicchè quando Linus chiudeva il ramo di sviluppo si trovava con tonnellate di roba da esaminare (con conseguente instabilità delle prime release del nuovo ramo stabile).

Linus & Co. hanno quindi deciso di adottare il presente modello di sviluppo per il kernel. A me personalmente piace, se non altro perchè esalta una delle qualità di linux - ovvero l'essere "grown" invece che "engineered", come ha detto qualcuno - e perchè consente di aggiungere velocemente (cioè quando servono) features importanti senza sacrificare troppo sicurezza e stabilità. Da qualche parte avevo letto una mail di Linus in cui affermava che adesso riescono a processare qualcosa come 10MB di patch al mese. Poi è chiaro che qualcosa si è (probabilmente) perso in termini di pulizia del codice e (forse) di sicurezza (anche se vorrei vedere quale kernel riesce a sostenere il ritmo di crescita di linux mantenendo così basso il numero di bug), ma d'altronde linux non è nato con lo stesso focus dei BSD. Quindi secondo me è una questione più "filosofica" che tecnica.

Il tutto IMHO, ovviamente  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Anche se molto probabilmente hai ragione, magari un sistema un pò più, come dire, "controllato" aiuterebbe.

----------

## akiross

Anche secondo me e' parecchia invidia (dai non possiamo negare che gli utenti BSD in genere hanno spesso un desiderio di rivalsa su linux... io non ho mai visto disegni dove Tux ammazza a fucilate Chuck (la mascotte di FreeBSD), ma ho visto il contrario, e non cosi' raramente)

A parte l'invidia comunque, credo che le sue parole non siano cosi' campate per aria... il fatto di usare OpenBSD come unico e solo OS da 10 anni a questa parte, non significa che lui non possa guardare il kernel di linux e studiarlo.

Per un grande developer basta avere un codice davanti per sapere se il software va bene o no.

A me personalmente piacerebbe una riscrittura del kernel di linux, ma e' un po' utopistico... magari quando linux "sara' pronto", si riscrivera' tutto per linux 3.0  :Very Happy: 

Mah... vediamo. Per ora il pinguino mi piace e sono gli altri OS a deludermi  :Wink: 

Ciauz

----------

## neon

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Anche secondo me e' parecchia invidia (dai non possiamo negare che gli utenti BSD in genere hanno spesso un desiderio di rivalsa su linux... io non ho mai visto disegni dove Tux ammazza a fucilate Chuck (la mascotte di FreeBSD), ma ho visto il contrario, e non cosi' raramente)

 

Si chiama Chuck, azz io sapevo Bestie (pronunciato come BSD con la T che diventa D) e comunque e' un diavolo, mica lo puoi biasimare se infilza pinguini al muro con il forcone o li sforacchia a fucilate...

OpenBSD ha il pesce palla (quindi si possono discolpare  :Wink: )

 *akiross wrote:*   

> A me personalmente piacerebbe una riscrittura del kernel di linux, ma e' un po' utopistico... magari quando linux "sara' pronto", si riscrivera' tutto per linux 3.0 

 

Penso anche io che sia difficile e comunque un kernel linux ordinato in stile BSD non sarebbe un kernel linux  :Twisted Evil:  a quel punto sarebbe un pinguino col costume da diavoletto (farebbe ridere)  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Il fatto che Linux sia caratterizzato da un codice "disordinato" non significa che si debba schifare una riscrittura  :Very Happy: 

E' comunque un procedimento che - per quanto ho potuto constatare fin ora - e' decisamente vantaggioso. Non in termini di tempo ovviamente... :Rolling Eyes: 

Anche il diavoletto del milan infilza un certo serpentello blu che conosco io  :Twisted Evil:  ma non lo fa tanto in quanto diavolo, ma in quanto esprime un sentimento di avversita'. Stesso accade con Chuck-Tux.

----------

## mouser

Bhe', credo comunque che la discussione attuale non sia il cercare di capire perche' il diavolo di FreeBSD uccida il pinguino di Linux....

... credo, piu' che altro, di non capire il perche' gli utenti linux siano cosi' contrari ad una riscrittura/riorganizzazione del kernel: insomma, senza andare a dire di diventare come BSD, se anche si continuasse ad apportare le migliorie ed i supporti che giornalmente vengono apportati, una riscrittura delle stesse non farebbe male! Insomma, non e' che togliamo il supporto a quel driver o quell'altro hw solo perche' vogliamo che il sistema sia piu' chiaro, ma continuiamo ad aggiungere quello che di linux e' la potenza, ma con piu' criterio (il che, necessariamente, non vuol dire con piu' lentezza).

Insomma, capisco che ci si possa lamentare dei vari *BSD per il poco range di hw supportati (anche se, personalmente, non sono mai andato incontro a particolari problemi con OpenBSD), ma non capisco proprio come si possa mettere le mani avanti e dire: "Insomma, se riscriviamo il kernel, il sistema diventa piu' pulito (e forse piu' sicuro), ma poi perdiamo in supporti vari!!".... Ma perche' le due cose si dovrebbero escludere a vicenda????

Certo, con la frequenza e la velocita' con il quale escono release del kernel e' difficile scegliere un punto di partenza......

.... si farebbe in tempo a riscrivere 10 files quando ci sarebbe gia' una nuova versione da leggere e, semmai, integrare ....

In ogni caso, sono dell'idea che procedendo di questo passo, l'hardware altro non diventera' che piu' copie di quello presente adesso integrate nello stesso spazio, e quindi credo che il supporto a nuove tipologie di hw avra' in un prossimo futuro un brusco rallentamento...... e a quel punto perche' non prendere in mano la situazione e, magari, migliorare il nostro gia' ottimo core????

Tutto questo, ovviamente, IMVHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Una riscrittura/riorganizzazione del kernel richiederebbe molto tempo secondo me, specie se è molto disordinato (e magari poi dipende anche da parte a parte)

----------

## akiross

Silver, togli pure il "secondo me".

La riscrittura del codice impiega sempre molto tempo. Ovviamente si hanno vantaggi (o almeno io ho sperimentato alcuni vantaggi sulla mia pelle)

prima di tutto parti con le idee chiare, questo significa che sai gia cosa vuoi, senza dover rattoppare codice

in secondo luogo sai gia come funzionano certe cose e come si possono migliorare.

Secondo me non si dovrebbe arrivare al punto in cui Linus dice: "Basta aggiunte, da ora solo riscritture", ma dovrebbe essere la comunita' dei developer che si sveglia e si accorge che e' meglio organizzarsi e riscrivere.

Un grosso - secondo me - problema e' proprio questa parola: organizzazione, che nello sviluppo di linux e' sempre stata abbastanza estranea. Mentre con *BSD abbiamo un team, qualcuno che sta li, decide cosa fare nel prossimo futuro, che ordina cosa va fatto e cosa migliorare (se non cosi', quasi), con linux e' molto diverso: ognuno fa il suo, e Linus vede se e' ok e se la modifica puo' essere resa ufficiale.

Hai voglia a dire: "developer dividiamoci il lavoro che bisogna riscrivere il kernel".

Se hai alle spalle un team ok, ma quando e' una comunita' non e' cosi' semplice.

La riscrittura si puo' anche fare, ma a questo punto non sarebbe molto diverso se ognuno di noi prendesse un pezzo di codice e lo sistemasse.

----------

## `xin`

io più che altro mi chiedo come possiate credere ai deliri che vengono scritti su tuxjournal...

per dire la mia... imho Theo ha ragione nel dire che linux punta "su tutto e su niente" (cosi ha detto anche Torvalds in un'intervista dove gli veniva chiesto di paragonare linux e bsd) mentre bsd punta ad un obbiettivo fisso e al suo compimento con il massimo della qualità. Io preferisco il secondo, ma poi è questione di gusti, le diatribe su questo e' meglio questo e' peggio non conducono a nulla.

----------

## Diggs

http://www.myfreebsd.com.br/static/mckusick-20050608.html. Trovabili poi su Google.

Non è una provocazione la mia, ne nulla di intentato, ci mancherebbe.

Ho solo trovato per puro caso questo articolo. Buffo però.

In ogni caso ritengo, nel discorso della "competizione" fra *BSD e Linux (la quale è a mio avviso è pura sciocchezza), che piuttosto la vedo semplicemente come uno scambio di opinioni. Penso piuttosto che le due "correnti" in realtà si integrino fra di loro.

 :Wink: 

----------

